# insecure decorator...



## KimmersTN (Apr 1, 2011)

When do you say enough is enough?
Ive primed, test painted my walls 2 times now. I've stripped, primed, painted glazed, hated it primed painted aand glazed furniture again. 
When do i stop this madness? I feel like I will never be satisfied OR i hhave no creative streak in me anymore. Help!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sounds like you need a tall cold drink and some good music!

Some times it takes a break to clear the mind then the solution will come----Mike---


----------



## LordOfChaos (Mar 19, 2011)

KimmersTN said:


> When do you say enough is enough?
> Ive primed, test painted my walls 2 times now. I've stripped, primed, painted glazed, hated it primed painted aand glazed furniture again.
> When do i stop this madness? I feel like I will never be satisfied OR i hhave no creative streak in me anymore. Help!


Post some pictures of your projects and tell us what you dont like about it.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

KimmersTN said:


> When do you say enough is enough?
> Ive primed, test painted my walls 2 times now. I've stripped, primed, painted glazed, hated it primed painted aand glazed furniture again.
> When do i stop this madness? I feel like I will never be satisfied OR i hhave no creative streak in me anymore. Help!


It's OK. Give us some pics. I'm sure it looks great.


----------



## RealHouswifOfOK (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, pics. Sometimes you can have this vague idea in your head about how you want a project to end up/what younwant it to do to the room, and regardless, you'll always feel the need to putz with it, even if other ppl love it.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Many an artist has ruined a good painting or sculpture by overworking it.


----------



## jasonstrent070 (Apr 14, 2011)

*re- evaluation*

Hi, i suggest you stop first and then relax for a while. And then try to evaluate what the exact thing or color you want on it. Try to look for designs and home magazines, maybe it could give you idea of what look you really like to achieve.






__________________________


----------



## RealHouswifOfOK (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, Jason has a good thought. Maybe you should go through some magazines and just pull out pictures of whatever strikes your fancy, whether it be a fabulous shirt, a stunning landscape, just a room you like.....whatever. Do this for a few weeks, once you have a nice pile, go through them and see if any sort of theme develops.....a color theme, a specific design that keeps coming up, an era in time, perhaps. Maybe you thought you really wanted a dark wood, ornate English piece, but you pulled a bunch of pictures of beach scenes/colors, and really love a seaside, or even Shabby Chic weathered white. This may give you a fresh take on things, or new ideas.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just another thought. You might enjoy one of the virtual painting programs. You can either pick a room similar to yours or input your own photos and mask of the areas to be painted. Then try out infinite color combinations, levels of transparency to simulate glazes, etc. I use the one from Benjamin Moore but Sherwin Williams (and I suspect others) has one. They are online and free. You can download the Benjamin Moore one.


----------



## eokhuijzen (Apr 17, 2011)

Go to open houses, home shows or look online for room ideas  Gets the juices flowing better!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I still think the best advice offered so far is to just step back from this for awhile. Get a martini glass and and a shaker and mix a drink in the colors you think you like and just live with it a bit.


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

Your over thinking it. There is some good advice here.Take a break do something to get your mind off this project. Then when your in a better state of mind, start having some fun with it. Spent a weekend and visit as many model homes as you can. They are decorated by professional decorators. I've found a lot of inspiring ideas there and it's a good time. Bring a spouse or a friend. But remember don't think too much about it just go with your feelings.


----------

